# Apicella Auto Sound - April 17th: MASQ, IASCA, Money Round, Best Demo, Fun Get Together..



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys. Dug up my old email password to get my account back. That said, on April 17th, we are hosting another event at my shop. To those that have been to the ones in the past, you know how much fun we have. I do my best to make these as relaxed and inclusive as possible, so ALL are welcome to hang out, check out cars, chit-chat, etc, even if you're not competing. 

That said, here are the details and I will keep this brief. 

What: MASQ/IASCA/Money Round/Best Demo/Get Together
Where: Apicella Auto Sound in Stony Point, NY
When: April 17th, 9am start
Who: YOU, dummy!
Who else: Howard Cantor and Robert Mcintosh of MASQ (Howard judging MASQ, and Robert Judging IASCA), Steve Weigner judging money round, and a very special guest, our very own @dobslob aka Doug Dobson of MSC America judging best demo
Why: Because it's fun! There will be prizes, as usual. Since this is a season kick-off, it probably won't be as crazy as my previous 4x events.
How much: Still deciding. I haven't hosted an MASQ or IASCA event before, so I still have to figure out details for the price of entrance into the competitions. It's obviously free if you just want to come to hang out.
What about Covid: We will take the proper precautions to make sure this goes down without issue. IF you are at risk, it might be best to sit this one out. But at my last event in November, I followed up with everyone whose contact I had and not a single person had symptoms. We all wear masks and this is in a somewhat large open floored shop/in the parking lot. Easy to social distance. Hand sanitizer is also on hand. 

**IF you are planning on coming just to hang out, I must ask that you park across the street at the Shop Rite parking lot at first so we can make sure competitors can all park nearby. There isn't much parking space here.

If you have any other questions about this event, please email me. [email protected]


----------



## Isaradia (Apr 14, 2020)

thanks Nick, glad to see you here again, thanks for thinking of us. if you ever come to GA lmk, ill be at hat SQology


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

I found out about this a couple weeks ago and started making plans to attend. I have always heard that if you get the chance to go to one of Nick's GTG's, take advantage of it. I went to a local competition last year and met Leonard Day. He is a fellow competitor from way back to present day. He said this is one event every year that he will not miss. Leonard kicked my ass that day. We were in different classes, but we were the only SQ guys there that day. We both left with trophies, LOL. I have not competed in IASCA since 1992-1993. Do we need to pre-register for anything?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

No need to pre-register. If we do that I will post something


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

So let's get this started..

1) Nick - Volvo S60 R
2) Matt - Tesla Model S
3) Kevin - 
4) Oliver - Tesla Model X
5) Mike - Volvo S90
6) AJ Tesla Model 3


Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick - Volvo S60 R
2) Matt - Tesla Model S
3) Kevin -
4) Oliver - Tesla Model X
5) Mike - Volvo S90
6) AJ Tesla Model 3
7) Andrew - Chevy Equinox
8) John - Subaru Crosstrek
9) AJ - F150
10) Thomas - Chevy Corvette
11) John - Honda Accord
12) Vitally - Lexus GS350
13) Rich (if he doesn't crash his motorcycle the weekend before) - Porsche Cayenne
14) Brian - Subaru Outback
15) Ryan - Toyota Camry


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Count me in, there's too many Volvo's and Tesla's. Brian 2020 Subaru Outback.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Can you elaborate on what is the Money Round and Best Demo


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

The "Money Round" is our own little thing that we have been doing for a while. Steve Weigner (CaptainObvious on here) judges it and uses his tracks. There are no classes, and everyone wins something. In the past, i have had some pretty nutty prizes. This time its going to be a bit smaller, and the one at the end of the summer will be bigger.

Best Demo is exactly what it sounds like. You just give the judge a demo with one song. Whoever impresses the judge the most wins. Winner and maybe runner up get a prize.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

1) Nick - Volvo S60 R
2) Matt - Tesla Model S
3) Kevin -
4) Oliver - Tesla Model X
5) Mike - Volvo S90
6) AJ Tesla Model 3
7) Andrew - Chevy Equinox
8) John - Subaru Crosstrek
9) AJ - F150
10) Thomas - Chevy Corvette
11) John - Honda Accord
12) Vitally - Lexus GS350
13) Rich (if he doesn't crash his motorcycle the weekend before) - Porsche Cayenne
14) Brian - Subaru Outback
15) Ryan - Toyota Camry 
16) George Garcia - VW Beetle


----------



## nightmare1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Leonard day dodge neon count me in


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Update, Robert cannot make it for iasca Judging. Howard may take over. Depends how many cars show up but we may have to drop iasca.


1) Nick - Volvo S60 R
2) Matt - Tesla Model S
3) Kevin -
4) Oliver - Tesla Model X
5) Mike - Volvo S90
6) AJ Tesla Model 3
7) Andrew - Chevy Equinox
8) John - Subaru Crosstrek
9) AJ - F150
10) Thomas - Chevy Corvette
11) John - Honda Accord
12) Vitally - Lexus GS350
13) Rich (if he doesn't crash his motorcycle the weekend before) - Porsche Cayenne
14) Brian - Subaru Outback
15) Ryan - Toyota Camry
16) George Garcia - VW Beetle 
17) Leonard Daye - Dodge Neon
18) Ron Baker - Audi A4(?)


----------



## Alaudio (Mar 12, 2021)

Is the event still going through?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Alaudio said:


> Is the event still going through?


what makes you question that its not?


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Wish I could make this one. 😞

Hopefully the next one I can.


----------



## Alaudio (Mar 12, 2021)

SkizeR said:


> what makes you question that its not?





SkizeR said:


> Update, Robert cannot make it for iasca Judging. Howard may take over. Depends how many cars show up but we may have to drop iasca.


I understood maybe it wouldn’t go through because of the above.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Alaudio said:


> I understood maybe it wouldn’t go through because of the above.


Nah, iasca isn't really important to me anyway lol

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaudio (Mar 12, 2021)

SkizeR said:


> Nah, iasca isn't really important to me anyway lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I’ll be there looking forward to being there. 👍🏻


----------



## Irishklover (Nov 8, 2020)

Gonna try to get up there in the afternoon. Do you have a stop time for this nick ?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Irishklover said:


> Gonna try to get up there in the afternoon. Do you have a stop time for this nick ?


party don't stop until the sun comes up


----------



## Irishklover (Nov 8, 2020)

Made my way up there today and had a great time . Got to sit in the audi a4 and dammm was it amazing. Met nick and a few other guys . ( my son made great friends with his neighbors kid joe joe ) hope you do this again nick , i will definitely be there . Next time let us all know what to bring . (Food , drink,ill bring some ipa’s from down state)

thank you again for hosting this .


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for coming guys! Crazy turn out. Really didn't expect that lol. 17 competing cars, and plenty of others hanging out. See you guys again sometime soon

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> Thanks for coming guys! Crazy turn out. Really didn't expect that lol. 17 competing cars, and plenty of others hanging out. See you guys again sometime soon


Are results posted anywhere?


----------



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

And any chances of videos links?


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Ron Baker's car sounded simply amazing. Thank you for a great time Nick.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Stycker said:


> Ron Baker's car sounded simply amazing. Thank you for a great time Nick.


Nice. I'm out of the loop....which vehicle and setup is Ron running?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Pics? Vids?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

jimmydee said:


> Pics? Vids?


This!!


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

bbfoto said:


> Nice. I'm out of the loop....which vehicle and setup is Ron running?


Ron had the Audi A4


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Pictures please!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Who the heck has time for pics and videos when you're having fun. If you want to see or hear, you'll just have to come to the next one 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Stycker said:


> Ron had the Audi A4


I believe it is an A6 - great equipment and an amazing install / tune - I heard it in Texas - fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

It was a great day... Thanks for hosting Nick!

Money Round Top 5:
1 - Ron - Audi A6
2 - Leonard - Neon (nightmare1 on DIYMA)
3 - Matt - Tesla S (mattkim1337 on DIYMA)
4 - Ryan - Camry (Truthunter on DIYMA)
5 - Gerald - GMC Delivery Truck (High Resolution Audio on DIYMA)

Don't know if Ron is on DIYMA or not?

I believe these were also the top 5 scoring vehicles in the MASQ comp also.


----------

